# Absturz mit neuem RAM



## holzmensch (23. April 2008)

Hiho,

habe mir nen neuen RAM gekauft (passend zum Motherboard) und es ganz normal reingesteckt. Nach einiger Zeit wird der PC einfach rebootet... Woran kann das liegen? Ist das RAM doch falsch? Oder reicht womöglich die Spannung am Netzteil nicht aus?

danke
holzmensch


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Hast du den neuen Speicher zum alten dazu gekauft oder ersetzt?


----------



## holzmensch (23. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hast du den neuen Speicher zum alten dazu gekauft oder ersetzt?



dazugekauft.


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Funktioniert der neue Speicher alleine, also ohne den Alten?


----------



## holzmensch (23. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Funktioniert der neue Speicher alleine, also ohne den Alten?



Hmm, nur kurz, nach ca 10min wird wieder rebootet...

dmx


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Und der Alte allein funktioniert auch noch?


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. April 2008)

Der Reboot ist ein Mechanismus von XP und Vista, der durch schwere Hardwarefehler hervorgerufen wird. Eigentlich rebootet Windows nur um den User den Anblick eines Bluescreens mit einer Fehlerbeschreibung zu ersparen und hofft einfach, dass das Problem nicht wieder auftritt. Ich würde dir raten deinen Ram in den Laden zurückzubringen und auf Gewährleistung (nicht Garantie) umzutauschen bzw. vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten und somit dein Geld zurück zu erhalten.

Wenn du dir den Bluescreen einmal ansehen möchtest kannst du den automatischen Neustart über Systemsteuerung -> System (Eigenschaften des Arbeitsplatzes auf dem Desktop via Rechtsklick) -> Erweitert -> Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Automatischen Neustart durchführen (Haken entfernen)


----------



## AndreG (23. April 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Der Reboot ist ein Mechanismus von XP und Vista, der durch schwere Hardwarefehler hervorgerufen wird. Eigentlich rebootet Windows nur um den User den Anblick eines Bluescreens mit einer Fehlerbeschreibung zu ersparen und hofft einfach, dass das Problem nicht wieder auftritt. Ich würde dir raten deinen Ram in den Laden zurückzubringen und auf Gewährleistung (nicht Garantie) umzutauschen bzw. vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten und somit dein Geld zurück zu erhalten.
> 
> Wenn du dir den Bluescreen einmal ansehen möchtest kannst du den automatischen Neustart über Systemsteuerung -> System (Eigenschaften des Arbeitsplatzes auf dem Desktop via Rechtsklick) -> Erweitert -> Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Automatischen Neustart durchführen (Haken entfernen)



Moin,

Normalerweise sieht man aber kurz den Bluescreen noch ("aufblitzen" wenn man so will). Denke eher an nen defekten Ram. Sprich am einfachsten tauschen und meist ist das Prob behoben. Oder du lässt mal Memtest durchlaufen dann siehst du ob der neue Ram ok ist. Wenn da auch Abstürze kommen dann ist er Elektronik Schrott.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. April 2008)

Dieses "Aufblitzen" sieht man nur wenn der PC zu lahm ist xD ... reiner Zufall. Wieso antwortet man wenn man nur das vorher gesagte wiederholt und nichts neues zum Thema beizutragen hat?


----------



## AndreG (24. April 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Dieses "Aufblitzen" sieht man nur wenn der PC zu lahm ist xD ... reiner Zufall. Wieso antwortet man wenn man nur das vorher gesagte wiederholt und nichts neues zum Thema beizutragen hat?



Aha zu lahm?! Wäre mir neu. Also nenQ6600 is langsam aha. IT lässt grüßen.

Irgendwie kann ich bei dir nix von Memtest lesen ;-] Und wenn man was erreichen will nutzt man das Tool. Sonst hat das nich viel Wert.


----------



## Karlzberg (24. April 2008)

Wenn der RAM defekt ist, gibt der Pc-Speaker beim Booten einige Laute von sich. Ein Reboot ist für einen defekten RAM ebenfalls eher atypisch. 

Dauernde Rebbots nach immer der gleichen Zeitspanne deuten zumeist eher auf ein Temperaturproblem hin. Ich würde also eher einen Temperaturcheck empfehlen, wofür sich für die Cpu-Temperatur Sabdra SiSoft besten eignet. 
Das ist weniger Aufwand, als den RAM zurückzubringen und nachher evtl. doch festzustellen, dass es eben nicht der RAM war. 

Ergibt der Temperatur-Test nichts auffälliges, kannst Du auch erstmal den neuen RAM ausbauen und nur den alten verwenden. Sollte dann alles korrekt laufen, ist es -wider Erwarten- wohl doch der RAM. 

Eventuell kann auch ein Neuaufsetzen des Systems das Problem beheben.


----------



## chmee (24. April 2008)

1. *Check* - Memtest oder Orthos
2. *Manche Mainboards vertragen sich mit bestimmten Ram-Riegeln nicht*, nachlesen im Handbuch oder auf der Seite - muss also nicht defekt sein, sondern einach nur eine ( eigentlich ausgeschlossene ) Inkompatibilität. Noch dazu kann natürlich ein Riegel defekt sein, ohne dass es das BIOS bemerkt.
3. *Temperatur* kann sein, aber sogar allein stürzen sie ab. Sind bei allen Riegeln die Timings richtig gesetzt im BIOS ?
4. *Umtausch* auf andere Firma kann uU schon helfen. bzw. mit CPU-Z mal die Ram-Timings feststellen und neue Rams mit Timings der alten nehmen bzw. die längeren Timings für alle Riegel einstellen.
5. Manchmal ist es einfach so, dass man ein Mainboard mit 4 Riegeln partout nicht zum Laufen bekommt, dann eben eine Variante mit nur 2 Riegeln wählen.

Interessant wäre auch, welcher Fehler im Bluescreen gezeigt wird, manchmal kann man damit was herausfinden 

Temperatur : SiSoft Sandra liegt bei aktuellen Boards so gut wie immer falsch, bis zu 20°C. Bewährt hat sich *CoreTemp* in der jeweils aktuellen Version.

mfg chmee


----------



## Karlzberg (24. April 2008)

Ich meinte auch weniger die Temperatur des Mainboards, als mehr die Temp der Graka und der Cpu. 

Misst Sandra die Board-Temp eigentlich immer falsch? Ich dachte bisher nämlich immer, dass die fehlerhaften Angaben aus einem mangelnden Mb-Temp-Fühler resultieren!


----------



## chmee (24. April 2008)

Huch, naja ich vergaß, auch die CPU zu nennen. Inzwischen sind die Fühler im Chip integriert, so dass Differenzen aufgrund toleranter Abstände nicht mehr vorkommen (sollen).

mfg chmee


----------

